# Schumacher makes shock F1 return



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2009)

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8172310.stm

Michael Schumacher will make a shock return to Formula 1 to replace injured Ferrari driver Felipe Massa.

The seven-time world champion retired at the end of 2006 but will drive at the European Grand Prix on 23 August.

Ferrari said the 40-year-old will stand in for as long as Massa is sidelined by the serious head injuries he sustained in the Hungarian Grand Prix last week.

"For team loyalty reasons I can't ignore this unfortunate situation," said the former Ferrari driver.

His spokesman Sabine Kehm had told the BBC on Tuesday that although Schumacher - who was working as an advisor for Ferrari - was not willing to make a full-time return to F1, he would not rule out standing in for Massa.

Read On....


----------



## csczero (Jul 30, 2009)

*GOD wanted Schumi to Race again !!! And he is Back !!*

*Schumi's back, baby!*

*GOD SAID " LAD YOU TAKE A BREAK FOR A WHILE "*

*www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect/3b0d21804efdc7d4a14ab7561e3bac8a/FMMM_REU_600.jpg?MOD=AJPERES

*and " LET MY FAVORITE CHILD RACE FOR A WHILE "*


*www.vcars.co.uk/news/1dn-images/18701157.jpg


*'Alright boys, I'll fill in for the lad'*

Yet when the greatest driver in the history of the wheel says that he indeed will race, you shove cynicism out the window and blare up the heralds. He's back, baby. Michael Schumacher will race a Ferrari again.

*" GOD IS GREAT "*


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: GOD wanted Schumi to Race again !!! And he is Back !!*

Great News.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: GOD wanted Schumi to Race again !!! And he is Back !!*

hmm...i am a huge schumacher fan but lets not forget massa's accident..it was unfortunate & hope he recovers on time..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: GOD wanted Schumi to Race again !!! And he is Back !!*

Old news, already posted here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119823


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

I heard about this. Great news for schumi fans like me who are now once again back to supporting ferrari, but at the same time its kinda depressing how he had to make his come back.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

This news has been posted for the 2rd time in this forum!!!!!!!!!
Neville bro search before posting as you say in OSS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> This news has been posted for the 2rd time in this forum!!!!!!!!!
> Neville bro search before posting as you say in OSS


Threads merged to show that it was Neville uncle who posted first.

......As always


----------



## swordfish (Aug 1, 2009)

wow wow wow.. man thats it.. but this times ferrari car is no good


----------



## iinfi (Aug 1, 2009)

its quite some time since shumi raced.. is he fit enough to race again?? 
this is definitely not something like you drive from mum-pune after 5  year break n still manage it with ease.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 2, 2009)

its gonna be hell tough for him, i guess ...being out for a long time is sure ti have an impact ...i just hope that he rocks as usual


----------



## csczero (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry for posting  again .. just too excited to learn his comeback


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice. Lets see if Michael still has that old form with him or not..


----------



## amitash (Aug 10, 2009)

^Imho he wasnt THAT brilliant a driver....When he was winning, ferrari had a clear advantage with their cars being superior to all others...if you noticed, in the years where renault and mclaren caught up with their cars, michael lost....imo alonso is the best in driving skill followed by raikonen when he is serious.


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

wow ...  but this times ferrari car is no good


----------



## azzu (Jan 16, 2010)

nikomi said:


> wow ...  but this times ferrari car is no good



 awesome bumping


----------

